# Skin tags by mouth



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Has anyone noticed skin tags by their dogs mouth ? We took Sugarplum to the vet and she said that it will fall off on it’s own and that it’s normal. Today I just noticed a second one. Is anyone else experiencing this ?


----------

